# Snails



## BabyNemo (Jul 22, 2014)

I need to find a way to get a ton of little snails for my Dwarf Puffers, LFS are no use, they charge 2 dollars per pest snail. How about no.

Any ideas?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

My mystery snails bred a lot and I once had over 50 snails. I'm now down to about 30 I think (I'll go do a count) cuz they kept escaping and dying . I can send you about half or more to get them to breed for ya. So how about it? When I send you the mts, I'll send you some mystery snails also. That sound good to ya?


----------



## BabyNemo (Jul 22, 2014)

That sounds great!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I post picture soon.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I have exactly 34 snails. 14 of the snails will stay with me for sure. 20 snails are up for grabs. How many you want?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I post picture now







[/url][/IMG] 
This is a 1.5 gallon tank. There are 30 in there.
So how many do you want? You will mostly get the small golden guys. Just giving you a a heads up. I will give you a big black one of you ask though. 2 big guys max. Sorry, I gotta keep some of the big guys for future breeding purposes.


----------



## BabyNemo (Jul 22, 2014)

I'll take whatever you want to give me.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Then I'll give you 15 of the small golden. Let me know if you want one of the big guys.


----------



## BabyNemo (Jul 22, 2014)

I never have very good luck with the big guys, so I'll stick with babies.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Ok. And I think that is good cuz my big guys have some calcium deficiencies. I'm trying to give them cuttle bone but they're to stupid to eat it or whatever they are suppose to do with it.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

You might have to get a few less snails. Something happened but I'm going to try to get them to you very soon because of this. Also this will be the first time I have ever shipped anything so something may go wrong with them. I hope not but I'm just letting you know that this is the first time I am doing this.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I would offer to send you some of my pest snails, but MTS aren't recommended for feeding puffers(their shells are too hard and could break the puffer's beak). The Best way to get snails is to either breed them yourself or go on forums and see if people can send you some  

Big B- I've shipped snails wrapped in paper towels soaked in tank water in double bagged ziplocks. As long as you get priority shipping you should be fine. the snails can be pretty resilient


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I gotta find out how much priority shipping is then.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

haha so funny story, back when I first started and was learning the ways [MENTION=6202]majerah1[/MENTION] sent me duckweed (ahhhh) and said there would probably be snails in it. A few months later I was over run. The trick to snails is nothing. Drop a piece of zuchini in with them and whamo, they'll quadruple their numbers.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

What kind of snails?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

mts, pond snails. any kind of snail lol if you feed em they will breed


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Brian, I too would wrap them in a wet paper towel. Place them in a baggie, and place in a flat rate priority box. It is about six bucks now, with free tracking.


----------

